# Miley & Copper's Grooming Session



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I took Miley and Copper to the Groomer yesterday. It's so much fun to have a place to share their pictures!

This is BEFORE....on the way to the groomer. They absolutely love to go for car rides!









This is Copper shoving Miley off the arm rest, so he can have more wind for himself...









This is after Miley got all groomed...she's so pretty!









Here is my handsome Copper (with a wet beard...cause he was THIRSTY when we got home!)









More pics...

























Here's Miley and Copper on a puppy playdate, right after we went to the groomers. Copper is on the left, Miley on the right, and my friend's ****zu/bichon mix in the middle:









I wish I had a picture of them LOCKING ME OUT OF THE VAN when I stopped to get gas. DH had to come rescue me with a spare key. Good thing it wasn't hot outside!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Riley and Cooper look so good, so clean, so soft. I wish my two would ride like that.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

*Nebraska?*

Renee, where in NE are you? We are in Omaha ............


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

We are near Grand Island. (I lived in Gretna when I was little though!) Miley is a pure bred Havanese, and Copper we rescued from the Little White Dog Rescue in Omaha. He is a Tibetan Terrier mix. 
There are a few people in Nebraska on this board. But generally, nobody in my area has ever heard of the Havanese breed before.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Renee, they are so beautiful and handsome. They locked you out of the car? And you are still posting affectionately? well I guess I would too because they are so cute. I love the wind through their hair pictures --so stinkin cute.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Missy! Yes, it was Copper that hit the lock button. Little turd. He just looked at me, like, "what are you doing standing out there? Get in the van." Good thing I picked up the pizza AFTER I got gasoline, or they would have spent the 20 minutes locked in the van devouring the pizza while I watched from the outside. Gotta love them...


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Renee, Your little Miley is a doll. I just love how the groomer did her hair. Copper is such a handsome boy. Lucky you to have those sweeties.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Renee, BTW I totally forgot to mention that your human babies are darling! I love their beautiful eyes.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I just love how they look and smell after seeing a groomer!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look so cute before AND after the grooming! That is funny about getting locked out of the car although it probably wasn't at the time.......lol My poodle used to sit on my lap and push the button that moved my seat forward!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

CUUUUUTTTTEEEE!!!!!
They look great! Miley is adorable and I love that Copper's lips!!
You have great looking kids too!!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

> This is Copper shoving Miley off the arm rest, so he can have more wind for himself...


LOL...

They're beautiful and you're too funny : )


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Renee. I loved the pics of them enjoying their car ride!!!! They look very cute after their grooming, and so do your kids!
Gina


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Miley and Copper are such cuties. I love the wind pictures. They are precious.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Renee, interesting that you once lived in Gretna. I lived there for 35 years, starting in 1960. Even living in Omaha, no one knows what a Hav is. Although we did meet a neighbor last fall that has one. We haven't seen them since that one meeting. Hmm, maybe we should take that personally $


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Renee, you are funny!! ound: 

Your babies are adorable! Human and furkind. I really like their new do's. Miley's ears always make me smile.


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Renee, where do you take your fur-babies for grooming? Do you go to GI or Hastings? I was disappointed in Stormy's last grooming, way too short. But the groomer had been doing a good job prior...

I'm still thinking of trying to groom him myself. Save $30 every 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

We take them to Groomingdales in Grand Island. Although you have to be VERY SPECIFIC with her, or she will shave them. Where do you take Stormy??


----------



## lexigirl (Aug 9, 2009)

They look wonderful!!


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Renee-I take Stormy to Just 4 Paws, she's a solo groomer at Kornfield Kennels, just SW of Holdrege. He did have a bit of matting, but IMO, I'd rather she just cut out/shave out the mat, and not cut/shave the whole body. Thus, the reason I'm contimplating buying a clipper and scissors and trying it myself. The groomer does another Hav, but have never seen him before. 

Stormy's not big on car rides, he never has stuck his head out the window!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I can just imagine how great they smell post-groomers. Yummy.

*Here's a question for you all* - if you were locked out of the car by the dogs, and it WAS a hot day or they were in the sun, how long would it be before you would break the glass to get them out?


----------

